# Going to build a  vertical smoker



## smokingengineer (May 19, 2011)

So, I've decided to take the plunge and build a vertical smoker. Is there any general consensus on what general style has the most even temperature profile throughout the cooking chamber? From reading of posts on this forum and others I haven't found any.

I'm leaning towards a vertical reverse flow like the backwoods. But, after looking at the Cookshack FEC100 and how simple it is, I wonder about just bringing the heat in the center and using a big diffuser. Any thoughts?

Finally, what size would everyone want for use in their backyard? I'm thinking inside cook chamber dimensions of something like 20"x20" by 25" tall.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. First would you go over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper welcome. Then go to the build section & the guys there can help you with your build.


----------



## fpnmf (May 19, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

 And sign up for the awesome free E-Course!!!

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## beer-b-q (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## smokingengineer (May 20, 2011)

The one thing I've decided is that the smoker will be pellet fired. And, I have an auger and a couple motors on the way. Once these arrive I should be able to start the sheet metal design of the burner. But, in the meantime I've started putting together specifications for the controller. As soon as I come up with a good general controller spec I'll start the electronics design.

Here's what I have so far. What do you think? And, while my plan is to build a small smoker, I want to make sure I have enough features to support something bigger if need be.

Controller Specification

Two auger speed controls
Two fan on/off controls (most likely some form of speed control too)
Two on/off controls for ignitors
Chamber temperature sensor (I'm thinking more than one might be nice)
Two or three leave in oven meat probes (any body think more would be useful??)
Input for an instant read thermocouple meat probe


----------

